# defend your property with fox urine!



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

Tell me this guy doesn't deserve an "Atta Boy"  I like it.

http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=D951CIA03&show_article=1


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

Thats great but the sad thing is that guy will end up getting in some kind of trouble.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

At least he used a squirtgun and not a shotgun.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Good for him! I wouldn't have been so nice to dilute it. And for him to be charged with anything is an outrage!


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

My neighbor has a **** or ****'s that crap on his deck almost everynight.Not sure if they are still doing it here lately.I told him to spray a little fox urine in the area.Think that would work or do you have a better suggestion.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Stampede said:


> My neighbor has a **** or ****'s that crap on his deck almost everynight.Not sure if they are still doing it here lately.I told him to spray a little fox urine in the area.Think that would work or do you have a better suggestion.


Yeah, a coilspring trap and a .22 rifle.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Not within city limits with neighbors close.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

My neighbor in Fairlawn sprays fox pee in yard to keep that pesty skunks away....but i don't recall getting hit with any,,,,


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

haha.old age and treachery wins again.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Stampede said:


> Not within city limits with neighbors close.


Tell him to use a live trap, and then do what he wants with it.


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

I recall reading somewhere that animals cannot distinguish one type of urine from another. Theoretically, you could pee on a tree and it would smell the same as a deer or fox - it's all just urine. The difference is in the other scent found with the urine. An animal would know that your own urine was human because of your scent in the area or a buck would leave its' scent with its' urine, etc.

So, if that's true (and I don't know if it is), I wonder if fox urine is useless for most of our purposes, unless it has other fox scent mixed with it.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

I am going to guess that the urine he was using was a store bought fox urine for trapping fox. This has other stuff added for scent and trust me, you don't want to get srayed with it !!

As for the pure urine scent, it has none. Years ago I read an article about a guy that tropht bow hunts in Ohio and several other staes. When asked what type of scent he used, he said he makes his own. He was asked how he did that and he said he uses his own "fresh urine" on deer scrapes. The mag then checked with a lab and they said urine is urine, doesn't smell like deer or man, just urine. Now a doe in esturus(spel) adds a little extra scent. I've tried the urine deal myself and had both bucks and does walk up and smell and have no nervous reaction at all. Take it for what it's worth....


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I didn't read where he sprayed anyone that was not trespassing or being destructive. It seems to me that he was totally int he right. Charging him with anything is ridiculous. Especially if they didn't charge the kids with anything for what they did.


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

UPDATE: Man who sprayed fox urine faces felony charge

WILLMAR, Minn.  A man who sprayed teens with fox urine to keep his yard from being toilet-papered now faces a felony charge for allegedly possessing stolen military-issue night vision goggles. The man was charged Tuesday in Kandiyohi County with a felony count of receiving stolen property. He also faces a misdemeanor charge of theft, but two other misdemeanors were dismissed.

The charges stem from a Sept. 16 homecoming incident in which the man sprayed teens with a squirt gun filled with water and fox urine. The man has said he was trying to defend his property.

The man said he's innocent and that he gave the night vision goggles back to his son, who took them while serving with a Marine unit. The man said his son followed what he thought were proper procedures, and held on to them until he was told to turn them over. He said the way his son got the goggles was a "gray area."

The man's son was also charged with a felony for receiving stolen property.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090205/ap_on_fe_st/odd_fox_urine;_ylt=AuhIo_xk.cuqmwdfP3p6TVvtiBIF


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

man that sucks bad just got worse


----------

